# Ohm too low



## Marius1988

Hi Guys have a smok tfv8 with a prebuilt v8-t8 coil on a smok r200tc mod. I changed the coil last night and since then it has been complaining that the ohms are too low but it is the same as the previous coil.
Has anyone else had this what can I do to fix the issue ?


----------



## zadiac

It would help if you tell us what the ohms actually is


----------



## Marius1988

on the coil 0.15 mod doesn't pick it up at all though


----------



## moonunit

According to Smok the R200 fires down to 0.1 ohms, could be a faulty coil?

If it is a TC coil give it a go in TC mode?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marius1988

did it on tc and wattage mode complains on both that ohms is too low.


----------



## Ezekiel

Many mods give a "Ohms too low" warning if there is a short. It is possible that it is a faulty coil (or that the lead legs are not properly arranged). However, before you chuck the coil, give all your connections (on mod, tank and coil) a very good cleaning. You can also open up most coils to re-arrange the legs.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marius1988

Thanks was the prebuilt coil that was FUBAR


----------

